# Needle valve mod



## bigbrutus27 (Feb 28, 2017)

I have seen numerous older (2012-2015) threads about adding a needle valve to the propane line to help lower heat when not using water in propane smokers.  I am pretty sure about ordering the Bayou classic brass needle valve.  But I have not seen any up close  photos or details on how to actually install the darn thing in the line.  I would appreciate any details about this mod because I really don't want to screw this up.  Also, I am really not trying to go any lower than 200 degrees.  I just fight with that when I don't put any water in the pan.  Are there other suggestions on how to get the temp down and stay at 200-215 without having to add a needle valve?


----------



## lamar (Feb 28, 2017)

Go ahead and install a needle valve and never look back.  It simply works.  Turn your valve in the smoker to high heat and adjust with the needle valve.  Super temperature control.  Bayou should have one with hose barbs.
Then simply cut the gas line, insert the valve and put on a hose clamp on both sides and enjoy.

Good luck
Lamar


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 28, 2017)

What smoker do you have? 

Bayou Classic has a needle valve that comes with a hose. You remove the existing one and replace. With the new one. 

Post 14 of this thread shows the needle valve that I use on my propane smoker, and the discada burner. It comes with an adapter that some smokers may require. 

Lowes usually carries them during the spring and summer, or you can get it off Amazon.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/237718/the-beginings-of-my-disco-burner


----------



## bigbrutus27 (Feb 28, 2017)

​dirtsailor2003,

I have the Masterbuilt Pro.  That is the exact Bayou classic regulator I bought yesterday.  I picked this up because I saw you post that in another thread. I did not use the orifice adapter that came with the new line because I could not get the one that was on the smoker to come loose.  I hooked it up and checked for leaks, no leaks.  I was just worried because the needle valve is barely cracked open to achieve small flame.  if I even go 1/4 turn the thing is like a flame thrower.  Is this normal with this needle valve regulator?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 28, 2017)

Bigbrutus27 said:


> ​dirtsailor2003,
> 
> I have the Masterbuilt Pro.  That is the exact Bayou classic regulator I bought yesterday.  I picked this up because I saw you post that in another thread. I did not use the orifice adapter that came with the new line because I could not get the one that was on the smoker to come loose.  I hooked it up and checked for leaks, no leaks.  I was just worried because the needle valve is barely cracked open to achieve small flame.  if I even go 1/4 turn the thing is like a flame thrower.  Is this normal with this needle valve regulator?



The reason it's like that is because it's a high pressure regulator...  it will only take minuet adjustments to get what your looking for ...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 28, 2017)

You should have better control than that. Yes barely cracked the flame will be super low. But at a quarter turn you should be lower than flame thrower.


----------



## bigbrutus27 (Feb 28, 2017)

​You think I need to try again to see what the orifice that came with the smoker looks like?  Maybe its larger than the one that came with new regulator?


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 28, 2017)

Bigbrutus27 said:


> ​dirtsailor2003,
> 
> I have the Masterbuilt Pro.  That is the exact Bayou classic regulator I bought yesterday.  I picked this up because I saw you post that in another thread. I did not use the orifice adapter that came with the new line because I could not get the one that was on the smoker to come loose.  I hooked it up and checked for leaks, no leaks.  I was just worried because the needle valve is barely cracked open to achieve small flame.  if I even go 1/4 turn the thing is like a flame thrower.  Is this normal with this needle valve regulator?


What BTU rating does your burner have?  If it's significant, you can step down to a lower output burner.  If it's not, some have plugged some of the holes with brass screws on the burner itself.  See what Case tells you as well.


----------



## r2 builders (Feb 28, 2017)

I have a MB propane smoker. 
I was having trouble going down to lower temps (200+/-)
I added a needle valve to my equipment (not a Bayou classic) 
It was as simple as unscrewing the existing hose and installing the new one.
Did the whole thing with a 13 millimetre wrench.
As far as using the valve I follow the same procedures as most users.
I open the valve on the smoker (propane tank is on) to the medium/high position then slowly open the needle valve till I hear the gas beginning to flow, thats when I hit the igniter. 
Once the burner is on I can begin to adjust the needle valve.
Mine is so sensitive that I can move it a millimeter and it will alter the temp.
So once I am close to the desired temp the adjustments are very fine.
There is no way you can do this fine of adjustment with the stock valve.
Not sure why you are not using a water pan? I find it helps maintain temps without that I get some pretty big swings.

My $.02 

r2


----------



## bigbrutus27 (Feb 28, 2017)

Did everyone that bought bought the Bayou classic use the orifice that came with the regulator?  I cannot get that orifice to thread into the smoker.  The other one that came with the smoker will go back in but the new one acts like it does not want to start correctly.  I think the threads are a little finer.


----------



## bigbrutus27 (Feb 28, 2017)

​the only reason I i am trying to dial this in without a water pan is when I'm doing chicken.  water pan is making skin rubbery.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 28, 2017)

Bigbrutus27 said:


> ​the only reason I i am trying to dial this in without a water pan is when I'm doing chicken.  water pan is making skin rubbery.


Use sand, cover the thole thing in foil.  Helps hold the heat, and none of the Goodyear effect.


----------



## r2 builders (Feb 28, 2017)

Agreed  on the sand or water as a heat sink. 
But what temp are you smoking your poultry at?

r2


----------



## bigbrutus27 (Feb 28, 2017)

I am really worried about this part so I will double check.........Did everyone that bought bought the Bayou classic use the orifice that came with the regulator?  I cannot get that orifice to thread into the smoker.  The other one that came with the smoker will go back in but the new one acts like it does not want to start correctly.  I think the threads are a little finer.  I do not want to have a real big accident with this Bayou classic regulator.


----------



## bigbrutus27 (Feb 28, 2017)

​I was running chicken quarters at 225.


----------



## bigbrutus27 (Feb 28, 2017)

r2 Builders said:


> I have a MB propane smoker.
> I was having trouble going down to lower temps (200+/-)
> I added a needle valve to my equipment (not a Bayou classic)
> It was as simple as unscrewing the existing hose and installing the new one.
> ...


​Did you use new orifice that came with ur new needle valve and hose or leave the orifice that came with your smoker in there and just attach new line??


----------



## bigbrutus27 (Feb 28, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> You should have better control than that. Yes barely cracked the flame will be super low. But at a quarter turn you should be lower than flame thrower.


​Did you use new orifice that came with ur new needle valve and hose or leave the orifice that came with your smoker in there and just attach new line??​  I cant get new one to thread into smoker


----------



## r2 builders (Feb 28, 2017)

Two things:

If you want crispy skin its not the water pan its your temp.
To get crispy skin you need to run your smoker up to 300+

I think the forum will back that up.

The second thing is the needle valve I got used all the existing connections  no mods necessary.
See pic













20170228_190939.jpg



__ r2 builders
__ Feb 28, 2017


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 28, 2017)

Bigbrutus27 said:


> ​Did you use new orifice that came with ur new needle valve and hose or leave the orifice that came with your smoker in there and just attach new line??​  I cant get new one to thread into smoker



What you are referring to that came with the regulated is just an adapter for a smaller fitting. 

The orifice is a whole other part. 

No I did not use the adapter as the fitting on my smoker was the same size as the fitting in the hose.


----------

